# A bronzer for NW45/NC50



## Entice (Jun 19, 2009)

That actually shows up on the skin as a bronze goldish color?


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 19, 2009)

Gold deposit


----------



## Entice (Jun 19, 2009)

I have that and it's not really a bronzer more like a highlighter with glitter.


----------



## dietcokeg (Jun 19, 2009)

smashbox sell this tube called o-glow and basically wat it is its a very golden bronze and u can build up the colour by adding more product...ive tested a few times, its a liquid but it goes on like a powder..its goregous and not that expensive. i think it would go with any skin tone and u can build it up or tone it down however u like.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 19, 2009)

I would list them all here, but I have posted a billion times in the Bronzer for the Bronzed thread so I would refer you there to check out recommendations.  Also, I'm NW45 and everything I have I like, and shows up on me, so they may very well work for you too: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/b...bronzed-84996/ 

But quickly, just a few of my favorites would be: 
- Bobbi Brown bronzers in Deep and Dark 
- Stila Shade # 3
- Prescriptives Bronzing Trio in Dark 
- Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzers (all of them excepting the pink ones) 
- NARS Casino (more golden than bronze)
- Tarte Park Avenue Princess (more golden than bronze) 
- Prescriptives Custom Blend Bronzer 


If you want you can PM and I'll give you a list of every bronzer I own if that would be helpful.


----------



## Entice (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Twinkle, I'll check out the BB ones..the MAC ones (refined deeper bronze) and Format are nice but they have a rosy tint to it..not the look I want.


----------



## macJunki (Jul 1, 2009)

what about MSF in medium dark just using the shimmer side?


----------

